# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  ابي اسم حلو لمشرووووع عبايات

## بطوطه22

السلام عليكم 


ادري محد بيساعدني على الاسم الا بنات منتداي الغاليات 

الله يوفقكم يارب ويوفقني بمشروعي ابي اسم حلو :12 (79):  حق مشروع عبايات

بس بسرعه الله يخليكم
انا من زمان افكر :12 (29):  باسم بس للحين مالقيت شي يدخل الخاطر 

انتظر ردودكم الحلوه يا عسليات :12 (60): 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## غزيل المناصير

هلا و غلا ... 

امممممممممم انا عندي اسم ما اعرف ايوز او لا .. 

شو رايج باسم (( كلرز عباياا )) 

بمعني الالوان للعباياااا 

والله يوفقج ... و بفكرلج بعد

----------


## برق لمع

امممم
سميه محل وقايتي

----------


## &هجير&

ان شاء الله ما يقصرون 

الله يوفقج

----------


## بطوطه22

شكرا لكل الي ردو 
حلو اسم كلرز وحلو اسم وقايتي بس يبالي افكر 

ماقصرتو الغاليات

----------


## هنوف مدلعه

دانتيل ليدي
حلوة الظبا
ممممممممممم بس

----------


## بطوطه22

ثانننننكس هنوف حبيبتي حلوه الاسامي

----------


## نهال بركات

دعوة صادقة من القلب اوجهها لله تعالى بان يكرم جميييييع التاجرات والسيدات فى منتدانا العزيز الى قلبى
قبل رمضان أن يقضي حوائجنا برزق وفيييييييير وراحة يااااااااااااااال حتى يأتى رمضان ونحن متفرغين للعبادة بلا اي انشغال فى البال ....
:
ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## nessren200

> دعوة صادقة من القلب اوجهها لله تعالى بان يكرم جميييييع التاجرات والسيدات فى منتدانا العزيز الى قلبى
> قبل رمضان أن يقضي حوائجنا برزق وفيييييييير وراحة يااااااااااااااال حتى يأتى رمضان ونحن متفرغين للعبادة بلا اي انشغال فى البال ....
> :
> ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته


اامين يارب
دعوتك حلوة كتير حبيبتي
والله يسمع منك يارب

اما صحبة الموضوع
فايش رايك في 

سيدتي الجميلة

او عبايا فاشون
او بيت العبايه
وربنا يوفقك يارب

----------


## بطوطه22

> دعوة صادقة من القلب اوجهها لله تعالى بان يكرم جميييييع التاجرات والسيدات فى منتدانا العزيز الى قلبى
> قبل رمضان أن يقضي حوائجنا برزق وفيييييييير وراحة يااااااااااااااال حتى يأتى رمضان ونحن متفرغين للعبادة بلا اي انشغال فى البال ....
> :
> ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته



شكر على الدعوه الحلوه ياااااااارب ماقصرتي

الله يوفقج

----------


## لوليانو

بطوطه عبايا ^___^ شورايج ،، أسولف وياج ...

أمم شو رايج بــ :
ماي ستايل للعبايا

----------


## خلود 2

أحلى مشروع للعبايات هو :::: بإسم :: العباية الساترة  :Smile:  

اخترت هالاسم الحلو .... لانه عجبني هالموضوع  :Smile:  اقروه معاي بارك الله فيكم وأبعدنا عن كل ما يغضبه آمين . 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=737948

----------


## قلب من ورق

*fille à la mode

الفتاة الانيقة بالفرنسي

أو 

Lady Scarf

أو Black scarf
*

----------


## باااااربي

امممم ..

"عبايا آرت"

أو 

"دار العبايا"

----------


## رينوار

عباتي

----------


## 3soolah

سمية _فولك_

----------


## شانيل

*قلامور*

----------


## فتاة ليبيا

> أحلى مشروع للعبايات هو :::: بإسم :: العباية الساترة  
> 
> اخترت هالاسم الحلو .... لانه عجبني هالموضوع  اقروه معاي بارك الله فيكم وأبعدنا عن كل ما يغضبه آمين . 
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=737948


ربي يوفقك يا بطوطة

وبصراحة مافيش ولا اسم عجبني لأن ببساطة اسم المحل المفروض يحمل لمسة تراثية خليجية ..يعنى مستوحى من تراثكي ال. والاسماء اللي اقترحتوها تنطيق ممكن على فساتين سهرة وزفاف.. لكن عبايات يبي شئ عربي بحث.

احلى اسم العباية الساترة .. يعنى اسم عربي محايد

لكن نقترح عليك.. المبرقعة... أو زهرة الخليج...مذهلة... عبايتي... (وهذا الاخير حلو) ... إماراتية.. 
طبعا انتم حاتتفنوا اكثر..

----------


## موزه السويدي

*إممممممممممممممممممممممم

أممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

إممممممممممممممممممممممم

أمممممممممممممممممممممممممم


هههههههههههههه احاول شو اسوي ..


سمي

بنت الدار .. الحشيمه .. غطاتي .. لمساتي .. الالوان للعبايا .. >>>> ماعرف يمكن ولا واحد دش خاطرج هههه
بس حاولت ^^*

----------


## مس كوول

" كشختي"

"الحور للعبااات"

----------


## ramroum2

عبايا آرت
My 3abaya

----------


## بطوطه22

فديتكم والله ماقصرتوا 

ثااااااااااانكس لكل الي ردو

----------


## umm mryooma

شو رايج ب "black shadow"

----------


## هيا88

عبايا للعبايا

----------


## بطوطه22

حلوه الاسامي والله بس خاطري باسم غريب

----------


## أم حمدة2008

شوا رايج في العبايا الأنيقه وعسى الله يوفقج ....

----------


## هند 80

بكولج خلية اسم خليجي مو بنكليزي بيكون احلى 
دار المزايين للعباة مثلا
كل الغلا (للعباة والشيلة )

----------


## هند 80

اسم غريب فيراري وتحت العباة (FR)

----------


## هند 80

يوم بتفتحين المحل امانة بتخبريني اسوي عندج عباة ان شاء اللة بيي لج قبل العيد 
عسب جية كم بتخصمين لي

----------


## ام حمد123

وهج للعبايا

----------


## إيمان العلي

عبايات المزيونة شو رايج

----------


## مزاجيه بعنادي

دار السندس للعبايات , دار أحلام للعبايات ..

----------


## بطوطه22

انشاءالله هند حبيبتي من عيوني لج احلى خصم 

الي عن الاسامي حلوه او لا فديتكم عشان انتو كاتبينها اكيييييد حلوه عشانكم بنات منتداي الغالي صح اني ما اشارك وايد بس والله ما ادخل الا هو واتم سهرانه واتاخر على الدوام بسبته

----------


## بطوطه22

للللللرررررررررفععععع

----------


## ][الشوق][

اممممممم

انا بعد اباا اسم حق محلي 


عيببني كذاا اسم 



بحاول اسااعدج 

ظبيانيه للعبايه والشيله

----------


## شموخ النخلة

الله يفتح عليج ويبارك لج في مشروعج ...............
وش رايج بهذا الاسم ( الغاوية للعباية ) ، إن شاء الله يعجبج ؟

----------


## بطوطه22

شكرااااااااااااا حبايبي ماقصرتو بعد ابي اسامي

----------

